# Überwinterung von Wasserhyazinthen und Muschelbblume



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hi!

Ich hab' mit der "Suche" nix gefunden, vielleicht hab' ich aber auch bloß schlecht gesucht:

Ich hab in meinem Teich die obigen Schwimmpflanzen. Was sollte ich mit ihnen über den Winter machen? Im Teich werden sie wohl erfrieren, allerdings denke ich, im finsteren Keller wird es ihnen auch nicht so gut gefallen (ca. 16 Grad), oder?   
...Und kommendes Jahr "von vorne" beginnen mit der Vemehrung mag ich auch nicht!

lg

Monika


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Monika,

ist auch nicht leicht zu finden, da kein Mensch von Wasserhyazinthen gesprochen hat, sondern alle nur von Eichhornia crassipes... Hier der Link: 

* defekter Link entfernt *

Ich fürchte, es wird Dir nicht unbedingt gefallen, was Du da liest. Ich wohne ja knapp vor der spanischen Grenze und habe einmal einen Versuch gestartet. Es sind zwar alle Pflanzen durchgekommen, aber in so jämmerlichem Zustand, dass ich sie dann im Frühjahr doch kompostiert habe.

Wenn Du es gleichwohl versuchen willst (und extrem viel Licht und ausreichend Wärme zur Verfügung stellen kannst): Die Pflanzen in eher flachen Schalen mit ganz geringen Wasserstand und mit Substrat darin überwintern.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Monika,
ich überwintere meine Wasserhyas erfolgreich im Aquariumm schwimmend..

Dieses Jahr ahben sie erfolgreich geblüht...

Andere überwintern sie so, dass die Wurzeln Substrat berühren..

Wichtig ist allerdings sehr viel licht!

Ich werde gleich mal ein Blütenfpoto einstellen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hier das Bild...


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hi!

Danke für Eure Antworten! Das heißt, im Wintergarten (viel Licht, Temperaturen nicht unter 15°) könnte es klappen?
... und wenn nur ein paar schöne überleben, wäre das ja schon OK 

lg

Monika

PS: Der Neid könnt' einen fressen bei so wunderschönen Blüten


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Monika,
das könnte klappen..

Ich kann jetzt schon ieder fast nen Hya-versand aufmachen....


ps: jaja.. bei den Blüten wird jeder schwach...die haben einfach angefangen zu blühen, ohne dass ich was gemerkt habe vorher....


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Monika,

in unseren Breiten wird es auch im Wintergarten nur mit Zusatzbeleuchtung klappen. Im Winter haben wir weniger als 8 Stunden Tageslicht, und die Lichtintensität ist sehr gering. Als Tropenpflanze will die Wasserhyzinthe 12 Stunden volles Sonnenlicht am Tag.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Werner!

Oh je, Du läßt mir kaum Hoffnung   

Allerdings - ob ich sie jetzt oder im Frühjahr wegschmeiße, wenn's nicht geklappt hat, ist auch schon egal, oder   

Und was ist mit den Muschelblumen? Sind die weniger empfindlich?

Lg

Monika


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Okt. 2004)

Hi Monika.

Also, ich hab meine Wasserhyzinthen vor ca. 1 Woche reingeholt, d.h. ich überwintere sie in einem 50 l AQ bei ca. 25°C und sie wachsen wunderbar.



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Okt. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann nur sagen: Ich stimme Werner voll und ganz zu. Wir haben hier immer immer noch knapp 9 Sonnenstunden (>200 lux) täglich bei einer Wassertemperatur um 20 Grad - und es reicht nicht. Ich habe im hellen Gewächshaus  (zur Zeit immer noch ca. 45 Grad Maximaltemperatur täglich) überwintert - und das Ergebnis war frustrierend, obwohl die Pflanzen nicht eingegangen sind.  Es mag klappen bei 25 Grad Aquarientemperatur und 12 Stunden künstlicher Beleuchtung. Der Aufwand für die paar Pflänzchen, die in ein AQ passen, steht allerdings, so scheint mir, ausserhalb jeden Verhältnisses. Abgesehen von dem Problem, dass Eichhornia niedrigen Wasserstand bevorzugt, damit sie sich in Substrat verwurzeln kann.  Wie will man das (Licht + Heizung + niedriger Wasserstand) in einem AQ realisieren ?

__ Wassersalat ist _erheblich _einfacher über den Winter zu bringen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Okt. 2004)

Hi Stefan.



> Wie will man das (Licht + Heizung + niedriger Wasserstand) in einem AQ realisieren ?



Ich sehe da eigentlich kein Problem drin.
Du brauchst doch z.B. nur den Wasserstand im AQ so hoch machen wie es für die Pflanzen an besten ist.



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Okt. 2004)

hi 
Also ich habe sie nun auch im AQ und werde es diese Jahr einmal probieren,allerdings ohne Bodenbrührung.Bin auch sehr gespannt.Die __ Muschelblume ist da doch etwas einfacher im AQ zu Überwintern.Die muss ich regelmässig abfischen und entsorgen.
schüss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Mirko,

Eichhornia überwintert man am besten in sehr flachem Wasser und Substrat - _das _ist das Problem.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,

das wichtigste für eine erfolgreiche Überwinterung von Wasserhyazinthen (betrifft hier die Art E. crassipes) ist Licht, Licht und nochmals Licht. Es muss mind. 12 H beleuchtet werden und zwar am besten mit HQL noch besser mit HQI Leuchten, normale Leuchtstoffröhren reichen meist nicht aus. In einem Aquarium gelingt die Überwinterung mit eine HQI-Beleuchtung ohne Probleme und es werden auch Blüten angesetzt, die Pflanzen dürfen dabei aber nicht hungern, da im Aquarium ja warm überwintert wird und das Wachstum hier nicht zum Stillstand kommt.

Gleiches gilt für die __ Muschelblume (Pistia), nur dass diese nicht so lichthungrig ist, wie Eichhornia. Eichhornia geht bei zuwenig Licht und gleichzeitig zu hoher Temp. ein - Pistia bildet bei nicht optimalen Verhältnissen nur eine Kümmerform (kleine, flache Pflanzen) geht aber nicht gleich ein.

Eine andere Methode, Wasserhyazinthen durch den Winter zu bringen besteht darin, sie kalt zu überwintern (betrifft alles nur die Art E. crassipes).

Wenn man nur einen kalten Keller (nicht unter 8 und nicht über 12 °C) hat, werden die Pflanzen in eine Wanne mit etwas Bodengrund (Lehm) und einem geringeren Wasserstand gegeben (ruhig dicht an dicht). Beleuchtet wird 12H täglich mit HQL-Leuchten (die teureren HQI-Leuchten sind, wegen der geringen Temp. hier nicht erforderlich). Hier braucht nicht dedüngt zu werden, da die Pflanzen bei solcher Überwinterung nicht wachsen.

Überwinterung im Gewächshaus (Wintergarten) ist ebenfalls möglich, allerdings auch hier nur mit Zusatzbeleuchtung (es reichen hier allerdings Leuchtstoffröhren aus) und ebenfalls niedriger Wassertemp. von ca. 10°C.

Bei Interesse an einer Kultur der anderen Wasserhyazinthenarten einfach melden (E. azurea - bekannt aus der Aquaristik ist bspw. viel Imposanter in der Blüte als E. crassipes, auch hält die Blütenähre länger).

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

Ich habe heuer auch versucht, die Wasserhyazinthen zu überwintern. Im ungeheizten Wintergarten. Sie haben überlebt, sehen aber reichlich jämmerlich aus... Mal sehen, ob sie noch werden, wenn ich sie wieder in den Teich gebe. Ab wann können sie wieder hinaus?

lg
me


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

Hallo me,

wenn die Wasserhyazinthen überlebt haben, sollten sie jetzt eigentlich schon wieder mit dem Wachstum begonnen haben (düngen nicht vergessen) und sich in den nächsten Wochen wieder zu ansehnlichen Exemplaren entwickeln. In den Gartenteich dürfen sie erst wieder, wenn sich darin das Wasser erwärmt hat, über 15°C sollten es schon sein und keinerlei Nachtsfrostgefahr mehr besteht, also am besten ab Ende Mai (je nach dem, wie der Mai temperaturmäßig verläuft evtl. auch schon etwas früher).


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

Noch eine Frage: Wie dünge ich die Wasserhyazinthen am besten? Einfach Gartenerde ins Wasser?

lg
me


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

Am besten bringst Du eine Schicht Lehm (oder Mutterboden) in das jetzige Kulturgefäß, so dass sich die sich jetzt neu bildenden Wurzeln darin etwas einwachsen können, ist für das Wachstum der Eichhornien sehr günstig und sie erhalten dadurch schonmal zusätzliche Nährstoffe. Normale Blumenerde würde ich nicht nehmen, das bringt ziemlich sicher Fäulnis ins Kulturgefäß.

Zusätzlich kannst Du etwas Flüssigdünger zum Wasser geben, um das Wasser mit Nährstoffen aufzubessern (Gebrauchsanweisung beachten).


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

hi,

wenn du eichhornia flüssig düngst, dann verdünne den dünger aber im verhältnis 1:20 mit wasser, ansonsten bekommst du braune brühe und faule wurzeln.
christian


----------

